# A3 thinks it's door is open



## DominicW (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi all,
I have an A3 1.8 T Sport and, when the weather is warm (approx 25C) and the car has been sitting in the sun I get in the car and shut the door the indicator on the dash tells me the door is still open. I can't see any obvious switches to adjust........ Any ideas please?
Dominic


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: A3 thinks it's door is open (DominicW)*

According to the manuals....
"Door contact switch is located in door lock and cannot be replaced separately in the event of a fault."
Sorry.....


----------

